# Screwed Deal



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Didn’t get anything this weekend except a sore throat. I was hot on the trail of another S&W m52 and another Colt 1911 s70. Both deals fell through. Guy with the 52 sold the case and extra clip between negotiations and dropped his price $50. The guy with the Colt 1911 backed out from his original price which I didn’t even try to bump. It’s like playing with my grandkids. No matter I just closed a deal on a 52 and am down a 1100lt 20g.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Had a 52 a few years ago, a true classic


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I will have a pair now. My other 52 is original 1st model. Cheap to shoot with my own cast WCs and few grains Bullseye. The new one is a 52-2.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Good looking guns!


----------

